# Head Stock Logo



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Hi guys......Bob Garrish designed this headstock logo for me.....I think its looks great...This guy does some really beautiful artwork....What do you think


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I like the font and the pearl. The thing in the middle looks out of place to me.

AJC


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

AJ....The center is a Labrador white Spruce twig...same as the emblem on the Labrador flag....I can see how you would not be familiar with it....To me its the most important part....:smile:.....Larry


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks good. I think it might not show up very well on a natural finish. You should have two colour schemes for that reason. :smile:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Lab123 said:


> AJ....The center is a Labrador white Spruce twig...same as the emblem on the Labrador flag....I can see how you would not be familiar with it....To me its the most important part....:smile:.....Larry


The funny thing is that I was thinking you should use some sort of picture related to Labrador... shows how little I know! (oops).

I still hope you arent going to have to cut and inlay that by hand though... I have a hard enough time with my AC - only two letters! 

AJC


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I like the Labrador emblem,...let me know where I can find a small flag to put in my rec-room....


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

very impressive.
now you need to somehow superimpose onto a headstock for a view.
cheers
RIFF


----------

